

HTC's handheld camera poses challenge to GoPro - outrightfree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29544489

======
onion2k
GoPro's advantage is it's technical specs (although they are pretty good,
especially in the 4). It's the form factor. It's been designed to be easy to
mount on things like helmets, boards, quadcopters, etc. A small handheld
camera is not going to take much market share from GoPro.

